# How old when points come in?



## gottagettamaltee

How old are pups usually when their black points come in? (eyes, nose, etc). I saw a pup for sale, the pic is of him at 8 weeks, but his nose has a little black, mostly pink tho. Pink around the eyes too. Shouldn't they be black by now?


----------



## jmm

> How old are pups usually when their black points come in? (eyes, nose, etc). I saw a pup for sale, the pic is of him at 8 weeks, but his nose has a little black, mostly pink tho. Pink around the eyes too. Shouldn't they be black by now?[/B]


It depends on the lines. Some lines have pigment coming in at a week of age while others take longer. Ask the breeder. Lack of pigment is a problem in the breed and many dogs may be selected to go to pet homes for things like missing eye rims or pink paw pads - while a fault, not something that prevents them from being great pets.


----------



## wildaboutmickey

When I got Beamer, he had one eye with black points and the other was all pink. Recently, I’ve noticed his pink eye seems to be filling in black, he now has three spots of black, which have been getting bigger. In wonder if the eye will fill in completely. He is now 17 weeks old, at what age does the pigment stop coming in?


----------



## lynda

> When I got Beamer, he had one eye with black points and the other was all pink. Recently, I’ve noticed his pink eye seems to be filling in black, he now has three spots of black, which have been getting bigger. In wonder if the eye will fill in completely. He is now 17 weeks old, at what age does the pigment stop coming in?[/B]


I wish someone with some knowledge would answer this question as Katie has one eye with only a little black rim on it and I am hoping that she still has a chance for it to come in with a full black rim. She is now 20 weeks old and weighs 2 3/4 lbs. She does not get outside much, except when we take her in the car. It is too cold right now to take her walking. I have heard that the sun might help. Is this true?????

Lynda


----------



## LMJ

Jeff's right eye was completely black when I first got him at 3-1/2 months. His left eye only had a small amount of black on it. His nose was completely black, but his pads were black and pink. He is now 10 months old and his eye is almost all black, but a couple of his pads still have a little pink on them. I've heard that it could be a couple of years for the all the points to go completely black. It varies with each Malt.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

I didn't know any better than to take Frosty home at 7 wks.---14 years ago! When I picked him out of the litter at 7 wks. he had complete black points, including all foot pads. At the time I had no idea that was not the case with all Maltese.


----------



## MissMelanie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=136525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got Beamer, he had one eye with black points and the other was all pink. Recently, I've noticed his pink eye seems to be filling in black, he now has three spots of black, which have been getting bigger. In wonder if the eye will fill in completely. He is now 17 weeks old, at what age does the pigment stop coming in?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish someone with some knowledge would answer this question as Katie has one eye with only a little black rim on it and I am hoping that she still has a chance for it to come in with a full black rim. She is now 20 weeks old and weighs 2 3/4 lbs. She does not get outside much, except when we take her in the car. It is too cold right now to take her walking. I have heard that the sun might help. Is this true?????
> 
> Lynda [/B]
Click to expand...

Dear Lynda,

Did you ever hear from anyone on this point? I too, wish to know how late the rims would fill in. How is your little one's eyes now?

BREEDERS please reply here to this question with any and all knowledge you have. Please!









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Cosy

If one eye is rimmed with black and the other is not at 20 wks, chances are it may not come completely in.
Sunshine is important too. We see those faded noses over winter that tend to blacken in the summer.
If your maltese doesn't go outside much, try finding them a place where the sun's rays shine in on the floor for them to lie in the light. They almost always love to find that spot. 
The black pigment is what lends expression to the maltese face.


----------



## The Nanny

Mugsy was 11 weeks when we got him and had his black points then. He must've had them earlier, because his paperwork described him as Maltese with black points.


----------



## wagirl98665

Yes the sunshine does help with turning the pigment dark. I just read that the other day, so the more sun the better.


----------



## HollyHobbie

Noel is six month old and she has her black pnts on her face but not all her pads are all black. She didn't like outside much but now that it is getting warmer she is enjoying it more so I am curisous to see if she gets any more blackness on her feet or not. If not oh well if so great.


----------



## Carole

I got my Pashes' Krista at 12 weeks. Her face pigment was wonderful, but she was lacking some pigment on the back paw pads. Just recently did all Krista's pads turn *completely black*. She will be six months on April 10th.
Divine Bella had all her pigment...paws and face pigment ....when I received her at 5 1/2 months.

Hopefully some more breeders will chime in on the pigment coming in question. I, too, am wondering what is the latest anyone has seen it come in.


----------



## samsonsmom

Sammie is coming up on three years. His facial black points were all there when we brought him home at 14 weeks, but he still had a couple of pink toes. The breeder thought they would come in, but they did not. They are still pinkish, and we could care less. Pink toes are just as kissable as black ones. He does have a couple of black spots on his, er, scrotum. Funny as all get out. 

I don't even notice his pink toes any more when I'm grooming him or playing with him. He's beautiful!

Samsonsmom

OK, OK, I got black balls. Anybody want to do something about it? 

Sammie

What a little attitude, baby. Be nice.

Sowwy.

Sammie


----------



## MissMelanie

I am mostly concerned with Eye Rims... one eye is half way rimmed and the other is fully rimmed. She is just turning 6 months tomorrow.

Sunshine HERE we come!









enJOY!
Melanie 

*4/11/06

Hope Fantasy's new ower will keep us posted so we can know if her eye rim does ever fill in. Since I am such a visually driven person I had to rethink about Fantasy and I decided the eye rim would bother me too much if it didn't fill in. She is such a cute puppy though.









NOT to say Mr Wookie is perfect but he's close enough and close in distance too! That is handy.

enJOY and yes Breeders please... tell us all you know about Black Points.
Melanie*


----------



## whitelightning

> How old are pups usually when their black points come in? (eyes, nose, etc). I saw a pup for sale, the pic is of him at 8 weeks, but his nose has a little black, mostly pink tho. Pink around the eyes too. Shouldn't they be black by now?[/B]


I have a litter that is 2 weeks old and they started getting black spots at a week old, looks like pepper on their noses and lips...lol


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess

I agree that sunshine makes a huge difference.
When I got Princess at 13 weeks, her nose and eye rims were very black but her paws had many pink spots. She was from Virginia where the weather wasn't so great. In California it was very sunny. All her paws turned black within a week except the parts that were slightly covered by her hair, they were pink! It was so obvious, the sun made so much of a difference. I trimmed around her paw and within a few days- all those part turned black. She had all her black points by 15 weeks but I'm sure her paws wouldn't have turned black it if wasn't for the exposure to the sun.


----------



## lynda

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=137596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got Beamer, he had one eye with black points and the other was all pink. Recently, I've noticed his pink eye seems to be filling in black, he now has three spots of black, which have been getting bigger. In wonder if the eye will fill in completely. He is now 17 weeks old, at what age does the pigment stop coming in?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish someone with some knowledge would answer this question as Katie has one eye with only a little black rim on it and I am hoping that she still has a chance for it to come in with a full black rim. She is now 20 weeks old and weighs 2 3/4 lbs. She does not get outside much, except when we take her in the car. It is too cold right now to take her walking. I have heard that the sun might help. Is this true?????
> 
> Lynda [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Lynda,
> 
> Did you ever hear from anyone on this point? I too, wish to know how late the rims would fill in. How is your little one's eyes now?
> 
> BREEDERS please reply here to this question with any and all knowledge you have. Please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Hi Melanie, No, no one ever answered my question but just yesterday I talked to a groomer and she said it could possibly still come in up to a year old. Katie's eye rim, on one eye only, is still missing 2/3's of the black. It has not changed since we got her and she will be 8 months old on the 22nd of April. All winter when ever I thought of it I would pick her up and hold her by a sunny window, so far nothing has changed. I don't care about the paw pads, which several are pink but I would love to see the rim on her eye fill in. In any case she has stolen our hearts and if it never comes in I will just put mascara on her, Only Kidding









Lynda


----------



## MissMelanie

> Hi Melanie, No, no one ever answered my question but just yesterday I talked to a groomer and she said it could possibly still come in up to a year old. Katie's eye rim, on one eye only, is still missing 2/3's of the black. It has not changed since we got her and she will be 8 months old on the 22nd of April. All winter when ever I thought of it I would pick her up and hold her by a sunny window, so far nothing has changed. I don't care about the paw pads, which several are pink but I would love to see the rim on her eye fill in. In any case she has stolen our hearts and if it never comes in I will just put mascara on her, Only Kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynda[/B]


Heya Lynda,

Thanks for the chuckle. With as nutty as some of us are, why can I so clearly see Doggie Make Up? HAHAHAHAHAA

I will hope that "her" eye rim fills in as well but sure won't love her any less if it doesn't. I don't think paw pads would bother me too much if they were not all black, but yes the eye rim does stick out some. Oh well, my hearts been stolen already so no worries.







Her breeder really seems to feel it will fill in, so I am hopeful. She told me some of her doggies tend to loose baby teeth early and get all their points later. She is very into her dogs, and making sure they go to homes that are right for them. She does not want any disapointments for doggies or humans.

God Bless,
Melanie


----------



## Edwinna

Our puppies will be 2 weeks old tomorrow. I noticed earlier this week that noses were beginning to show the black pigment.


----------



## ddarlingfam

my Lilly is 8 months and her right eye rim is still mostly pink. i live in california and it's getting nice and warm so mabye within the next couple of months it will darken. However I new of the eye problem before I got her (thank you melanie







) and it doesn't bother me in the least. I love lilly exactly the way she is, just thinking of her gets me misty eyed (true puppy love







) to be honest only one person has said anything about her eye and that was my rude aunt and she said "why do her eyes look like that?" it was done in a very snotty way and i got so deffensive. I told her lilly's personality is what i love not what color her eye rim was. Luckily my grandmother was their to agree with me (don't u just love grandmas) anyways now that i got off subject (hehehehehe) pink or black doesn't affect the love a malt gives

Amber


----------



## bellaratamaltese

And yet another thing I have learned on these boards!! I didn't even know that their 'points' came in at different times, or sometimes not at all!!

Lucy is 7 mo and I think the rims of her eyes were already black. I never really paid much attention to the pads of her feet since my kids just called them 'seeds'. 

Her belly and various other parts of her body are getting spotted though which I THINK is a good thing.


----------



## ddarlingfam

> And yet another thing I have learned on these boards!! I didn't even know that their 'points' came in at different times, or sometimes not at all!!
> 
> Lucy is 7 mo and I think the rims of her eyes were already black. I never really paid much attention to the pads of her feet since my kids just called them 'seeds'.
> 
> Her belly and various other parts of her body are getting spotted though which I THINK is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


What a cute pic of Lucy she looks so comfy. as for the spots on her belly some malts get them some don't I think i remember someone saying sun might be a factor?


----------



## MissMelanie

Dear Amber,

I am so very glad that "Fantasy" now Lilly went to be with you. You are such a great mommy to her.







Isn't puppy love amazing? I was marveling over it this morning as Mr Wookie was laying on my neck, licking my earlobe, as I was laying in bed. Such a complete and innocent love.

enJOY!
Melanie






> my Lilly is 8 months and her right eye rim is still mostly pink. i live in california and it's getting nice and warm so mabye within the next couple of months it will darken. However I new of the eye problem before I got her (thank you melanie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it doesn't bother me in the least. I love lilly exactly the way she is, just thinking of her gets me misty eyed (true puppy love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to be honest only one person has said anything about her eye and that was my rude aunt and she said "why do her eyes look like that?" it was done in a very snotty way and i got so deffensive. I told her lilly's personality is what i love not what color her eye rim was. Luckily my grandmother was their to agree with me (don't u just love grandmas) anyways now that i got off subject (hehehehehe) pink or black doesn't affect the love a malt gives
> 
> Amber[/B]


----------



## Villa Marsesca

> How old are pups usually when their black points come in? (eyes, nose, etc). I saw a pup for sale, the pic is of him at 8 weeks, but his nose has a little black, mostly pink tho. Pink around the eyes too. Shouldn't they be black by now?[/B]



My experience is that it is based on the genetics behind the dogs that were bred, the same applires to the eyes getting bigger, weight, size etc...all Maltese are so very different, there is no tried or true way of knowing, some are slow, some are fast, maturity and sunlight is my opinion along with genetics.

Nedra


----------



## 2maltese4me

Gracie had all of her pigment really young. She was 3kws old the first time I saw her and almost all of her pads were black and her nose was just about all black. She came home with me at 6.5 wks old and she had all her points. Cooper took longer....he came to me at 14 wks and a few of his pads were still pink.


----------



## lynda

Several months ago I wrote and said that one of Katie's eyes has 2/3 of the black rim missing. She is now 9 months old and about a week ago I saw a tiny speck of black in a spot of her eye that I know was not there before. It was in the outer corner of her eye. After a week the speck has become bigger and seems to be traveling toward the black rim that is already there. All this is on the upper rim. So far nothing at all on the lower rim. I had given up hope of it ever coming in but something is definately going on. She just cut a tooth about 3 weeks ago. I thought she was all done but a back tooth just came in over two baby teeth that the Vet did not take out. He either missed them when she was spayed or they were not completely out yet so that he could pull them, who knows. Any way, I am thrilled that there is still hope for the rim to fill in. I keep telling myself not to check it every day, you know, a watched pot never boils, but I keep checking. I have also been giving her Solid Gold Sea Meal that her breeder said could help with the pigmentation. She has been on that for about 3 weeks. I really have a feeling this all has something to do with her teeth and hopefully the seameal is helping too. I have my fingers and toes crossed. In my eyes she is absolutely gorgeous right now but if that rim comes in she will be a real Diva.









Lynda


----------



## Furbabymom

Lynda,

To give you hope, my Panda had two unlined eyes at 9 weeks. By the time she was 6 months, one eye was 75% lined and the other eye 25%. By the time she was 1 year, more liner came in. By the time she was 2 years, one eye is totally lined and the other is 85% lined. I live in North NJ so there is not a lot of sun all year long so maybe more sun this summer will keep them mostly lined.

My Sassy had some pink paw pads when she came here but they are all black now.

My Panda still has mostly pink paw pads since it is another gene than the eye rims and the lips and nose.





> Several months ago I wrote and said that one of Katie's eyes has 2/3 of the black rim missing. She is now 9 months old and about a week ago I saw a tiny speck of black in a spot of her eye that I know was not there before. It was in the outer corner of her eye. After a week the speck has become bigger and seems to be traveling toward the black rim that is already there. All this is on the upper rim. So far nothing at all on the lower rim. I had given up hope of it ever coming in but something is definately going on. She just cut a tooth about 3 weeks ago. I thought she was all done but a back tooth just came in over two baby teeth that the Vet did not take out. He either missed them when she was spayed or they were not completely out yet so that he could pull them, who knows. Any way, I am thrilled that there is still hope for the rim to fill in. I keep telling myself not to check it every day, you know, a watched pot never boils, but I keep checking. I have also been giving her Solid Gold Sea Meal that her breeder said could help with the pigmentation. She has been on that for about 3 weeks. I really have a feeling this all has something to do with her teeth and hopefully the seameal is helping too. I have my fingers and toes crossed. In my eyes she is absolutely gorgeous right now but if that rim comes in she will be a real Diva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynda[/B]


----------

